# Water in ears maybe?



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Have any of you gotten water in your chi's ears before? What happened as a result?
The reason I ask this is that today there is something wrong with Storm and there was nothing yesterday. My daughter gave her a bath last night.
She vomitted overnight and was a little off-kilter this morning and wouldn't eat.
I went home at lunch time and she was VERY off-kilter. She's walking into walls, stumbling and falling over and also she's been walking in circles. She still wouldn't eat her food and would only take a little water off my fingers. I did however get her to eat a little piece of cheese .
She has an appointment at 4:30 at the vet but I wanted to know if any of you have had similar experiences.
She's 13 or 14 years old so I'm hoping that this isn't the end.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

My experience wasn't quite like yours:
When Lola was a pup I did accidentally get water in her ear. Soon after during the next day she started itching and digging at that ear like crazy! We took her to the vet who prescribed ear ointment and it cleared up. 

Please let us know how things go at the vet!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I've got water in Yoshi's ears lots of times during baths because she gets her head right under the water for some reason  Nothing has ever happened from it though except she will shake her head to get the water out. I hear you shouldn't get water in the chi ears because they are more susceptible to ear infections, but that doesn't mean that water in ears is terrible because I know lots of dogs go diving and swimming and jumping into pools all the time with no problems. I don't want to scare you but what you describe I've heard happened in dogs who've had stroke or something  I hope she is okay!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

She's been diagnosed with one of two things. It could either be Canine Vestibular Syndrome or it could be a brain tumor. All the symptoms are indicative of Vestibular but when he did some tests with the light on her eyes, it pointed toward a tumor. We opted to get her some meds for the upset stomach and we'll see how she does. We also have to keep her kenneled unless we are with her so she doesn't fall down the stairs. With Canine Vestibular Syndrome, they could come out of it and lead happy lives. We don't want to think of the alternative.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh no  I hope she recovers okay <3


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Poor little Storm! And poor you having to go through all of this. Please keep us updated on her progress. It's funny how things like this just pop up out of nowhere and hit you hard like this. We're thinking of you xx


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks  It's weird, for all the reading I've done on dogs, I've never ever heard of this. I'm going to post what I found on the syndrome in case it might help somebody else. She is showing every sign listed as well.

Canine Vestibular Syndrome occurs frequently in older dogs and may affect middle-aged dogs as well. Because the symptoms include a head tilt and/or disorientation, with the dog either walking in circles or unable to stand, it is often assumed to be a canine stroke or other neurological disorder. And, while it is hard for both dog and owner in the early stages, this canine health problem often resolves completely within a few weeks.
*Understanding Canine Vestibular Syndrome*

Peripheral Vestibular Syndrome is now the preferred name for this canine health problem. The symptoms occur when there is inflammation of the nerves connecting the inner ear and the cerebellum, where balance is controlled. A history of chronic ear infections may increase a dog’s chance of developing canine vestibular syndrome.
Other possible canine health issues that should be considered when a dog has these symptoms include stroke, tumors of the cerebellum, inner ear infection, trauma to the head and meningioencephalitis. An exam by a veterinarian should be the first step in dealing with canine vestibular syndrome. Because this condition is common and usually improves very quickly, the veterinarian may suggest a watch and wait approach, saving expensive diagnostic tests for those cases where there is no improvement in 72 hours.
*Symptoms:*



Sudden Loss of Balance: The most common finding
Head Tilt and Circling: This commonly occurs when only one side is affected. The dog’s head will tilt in the direction of the affected side. Your canine friend may circle for the same reason.
Nystagmus: The official term for steady side-to-side or up and down eye motion. As with the head tilt one or both eyes may be affected.
Facial Nerve Problems: This is a symptom which often leads owners to assume a stroke has occurred. Muscle twitching or sagging may be seen
Secondary Issues: Many dogs will have trouble eating and drinking because of the dizziness. Or they may refuse to eat because they are nauseous. They may not have the coordination to eat as normal.
*Helping the Geriatric Canine Through Vestibular Syndrome*

While it can be heartbreaking to watch a canine companion in the early stages of vestibular syndrome, there are things that can be done to help the dog manage until the symptoms subside.





Hand feeding small amounts of tasty things (baby food, canned food, cat food or ‘human’ treats) may be necessary if the dog is having trouble eating. Soft foods that don’t require lots of chewing will make getting calories into the dog much easier. As the dog recovers elevating food and water dishes so that it isn’t necessary to lower the head will make eating and drinking easier.
Massaging the neck from the head to the shoulders will activate acupressure points that may help the dog regain mental and physical control.
While Canine Vestibular Syndrome is frightening to the owner when it first occurs, it often resolves within a few weeks and dramatic improvement may occur within days. Helping the dog to cope during the initial phases of the illness is often a matter of assisting with feeding and mobility until those symptoms resolve.

Read more: http://dog-care.suite101.com/article.cfm/what_is_canine_vestibular_syndrome#ixzz0Nq8JYESt
​


----------

